# Gesen_Love_Plus_Pengo_JPN_RF_XBOX360-HR - region free and English minigames/shmups. Also Terraria.



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2014)

There is also *Terraria.XBOX360-iNSOMNi*, not sure what was wrong with *Terraria_Collectors_Edition_RF_XBOX360-KDZ* last June or if this is just a "lesser" dupe. Anyway I will skip the release post for it.

*Gesen_Love_Plus_Pengo_JPN_RF_XBOX360-HR*
Region free, more than playable in English.

Depending upon where you go this can also get romanised as Ga-Sen Love Plus Pengo! or Game Center Love plus Pengo!. Developers here are Triangle Service which have previously done a bit include shooting love and Trizeal/Exzeal (one of the less active shmup devs). From what I saw of the video is good and wholesome Japanese minigame action, not all like such things but they tend to be a slightly longer form of Warioware or Mario Party type games.
Early reviews seem mixed but most of the negative stuff seems to be from ultra purists and those upset at having much of the same content as shooting love.
There is a limited edition but it looks like boxart and soundtrack.

*Video*

A user video of some gameplay.


*Boxart*



 
*NFO* Having a bit of trouble finding a complete one right now. Have the good stuff for the time being.

```
Gesen_Love_Plus_Pengo_JPN_RF_XBOX360-HR
SUPPLiER.............: TEAM HR
RiPPER...............: TEAM HR
PACKAGER.............: TEAM HR
STORE DATE...........: 2014-04-24
RELEASE DATE.........: 2014-05-05
PLATFORM.............: XBOX360
REGiON...............: JPN (RF)
PUBLiSHER............: Triangle Service
GENRE................: Shooting
SOURCE...............: DVD9
FORMAT...............: .ISO
FiLE NAME............: hr-glpp
SiZE.................: 74*100MB
```


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Sep 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> There is also *Terraria.XBOX360-iNSOMNi*, not sure what was wrong with *Terraria_Collectors_Edition_RF_XBOX360-KDZ* last June or if this is just a "lesser" dupe. Anyway I will skip the release post for it.


I can't be sure, but I bet it's the update stuff. Terraria is one of those games that updates all the time, and the console port isn't exempt from that, albeit a lot less often.
I think the 1.2 update came out for consoles around the time, so that's why it released.


----------

